# CarPlan cleans out carbs with new Carb and Air Intake Cleaner



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

CarPlan cleans out carbs with new Carb and Air Intake Cleaner

Forever focused on keeping cars clean, CarPlan has launched the new Carb and Air Intake Cleaner, adding to its range of engine-cleaning products.

The product is the successor to the Carb and Choke Cleaner, and has been developed to remove dirt, grease, varnish and gum deposits from carburettors, linkages, chokes, throttle bodies and valves, and the induction system without harming catalytic converters.

Sam Fletcher, Product Manager, Refinishing Product Manager, says: ‘The Carb and Air Intake Cleaner is a very versatile product. There are far fewer cars on the road with carburettors now than there used to be, but this product can be used on a number of components under the bonnet. It’s very useful for those with older and classic cars, as it helps to quickly dissolve grime accumulated over years.’

CarPlan Carb and Air Intake Cleaner contains an aggressive solvent, which dissolves dirt and other deposits almost instantly. However, the formula also contains a small amount of lubricant, in case the product is sprayed where lubricant is required. The formula has also been developed to ensure that it does not cause any damage, even in the case of it accidentally being sprayed where it shouldn’t be.

Cleaning a carburettor is simple: remove the air cleaner/filter, shake the can and apply to the exterior of the carburettor and linkages, start the engine and spray inside the carburettor throat, and finally refit the air cleaner/filter.

To clean an automatic choke, all one needs to do is spray at both ends of the choke valve, opening and closing the choke valve manually.

Carb and Air Intake Cleaner joins CarPlan’s existing Brake, Clutch and Parts Cleaner, and Engine Cleaner and Degreaser. Plus, CarPlan has an additional range of Workshop Wonders:
- Belt Up – Belt Dressing
- Bright Spark – Electrical Contact Cleaner
- Dirty Tool? – Tool Cleaner
- Freezer Yer Nuts Off – -30ºC Treatment
- Get in There – Penetrating Fluid
- Get Yer Gas Kit Off – Gasket Remover
- Lick My Battery – Battery Terminal Protector
- Rust In Peace – Rust Remover
- Silicone DD – Silicone Spray
- Stick It – Spray Adhesive


CarPlan Carb and Air Intake Cleaner is available to buy now, and directly from tetrosylexpress.com for trade customers.


----------

